# **Auto Detox mini comp poll**



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Maxtor and I bumped our heads together and we've settled on these ten photographs. These are the ones we felt best reflected the brief which was *Silhouette.*

1.​







2.​







3.​







4.​







5.​







6.​







7.​







8.​







9.​







10.​







Please try again next time if your pic wasn't selected. There were some good ones which didn't quite make it :thumb:
I'm looking forward to see who scoops the Auto Detox prize. Good luck everyone.​


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

9 for me

But then i know Sweet FA about photography - I just like 9


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

I like 9 too, although it reminds me of a feather duster! .. I know sweet FA about photography either. I took my pic from a boat on a trip around the Island from an old 3 megapixal pocket thing I had. It just seemed like an opportunity not to be missed!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

No.1 for me. THAT is a silhouette


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

No2 for me. It has everything needed IMO with the added bonus of a little action. All great photos, good luck to all in the poll.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

No.6 - Fantastic photo.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

No 10


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Ooooooh.

It's even this time isn't it? 

Some crackers here chaps, nice work.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very good photos there, completly forgot about the comp :wall: well... theres always next time


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

chillly said:


> No 10


Hey, thats my man, thank you for voting, :thumb:


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

chisai said:


> No2 for me. It has everything needed IMO with the added bonus of a little action. All great photos, good luck to all in the poll.


Cheers dude, the good lady will be pleased! :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Keep the votes rolling in folks, this is gonna be a tight one


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

A reminder to vote folks:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Keep the votes coming :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

This is going really well i feel thanks Spitfire and Maxtor.

I hope i can step up my game soon.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> This is going really well i feel thanks Spitfire and Maxtor.
> 
> I hope i can step up my game soon.


As long as we get the interest and people vote we will be able to carry it on mate. :thumb:

Plenty time for you to get the winning shot. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## maarten22 (Jan 11, 2010)

5th! Good picture!


----------



## S10TKL (Sep 14, 2009)

I couldnt enter this because of the posts rule but this would have been mine.
I vote 2, think its a great picture.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

This poll is tighter than the clasp on my wallet.
Keep the votes coming.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

chisai said:


> This poll is tighter than the clasp on my wallet.
> Keep the votes coming.


:lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

chisai said:


> This poll is tighter than the clasp on my *purse*.
> Keep the votes coming.


Edited for accuracy


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

This is the tightest comp I can remember:thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Can there be a joint winner or will there be a tie breaker of some sort?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Might leave any casting vote to Auto Detox. We'll deal with that problem if it arises


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

nice, my vote for number 2 just put them in the lead


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

#5 for me. Lighting is excellent.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, thanks to everyone who has voted for my shot! It makes freezing my fingers off worth it :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Only a couple of days left to vote and it's as tight as a piano string


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

One day left:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

^^^^ what he said. :thumb:

The next few votes could give us a winner folks!


Good luck all. 

Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Last minute votes? Do so now:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks like we have a tie.:doublesho:wall: Time for Maxtor, Auto Detox, and myself to knock our heads together and come up with a solution. I don't think this has ever happened before so this is new territory. In fact it's the closest comp I can ever remember. Well done to everyone for making the comp so exciting:thumb:

Thankyou.
Dougie


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Good luck to the 2 winners, both great pics, in fact they all were.


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Cheers for all the votes guys and gals, was a great competition - a great set of pictures and a tough choice!

Well done to everyone who entered, and a big thanks to Maxtor, spitfire and Auto Detox for running it :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the votes, it was very close until the end then turned into a tie! :lol: Who'd have thought it?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Well done to everyone who entered this and thanks for doing so.:thumb:

We are just trying to come up with a solution for a winner. Watch this space......

Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

We now have a shoot out up and running. There are 4 days to vote a winner. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1978118#post1978118


----------

